# In a slightly smaller scale



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi guys,

I finally finished my International S-series snowplow model. It's made after the actual truck that plowed my road in upstate NY as a kid. Viking plows, Tenco sander, lots and lots of scratchbuilding. In fact, the only thing not scratchbuilt is the frame, cab, and engine. Everything else was fabricated by hand. Took me just about a year to do on and off, but I'm back in the model plow building business!! Enjoy!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

More photos.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Close up of the front discharge sander.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Rear view of the truck


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Wing details


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Final shot! On to the next project... Oshkosh double winger plow!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nice Job*

Great job on the fabricating.......I need to start building models again....Reminds me of my 85 S series...


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow!!!! That thing looks great, looks like you shrunk the real truck down.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Great Job!!!*

Hi There,
I am totally impressed with your model.. That is something to be proud of.

Ray Grimes


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Great job! That looks real !


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Very nice weathering job...


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Holy crap you've got a reallllly big workbench!  

Nice looking model there.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Man, I want one! Keep us updated with mre pics of others that you make.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I always used to make custom farm toys back when I was a little younger. I always enjoyed making things. I'll take a few pics of a few things I made, but nothing compares to this, that plow is really really impresive! Great Job!!!!


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

That is great model my friend! I build race cars & know what I put into them,I can't fathom what you have in this one.

There was an incredible plow on the contest table at Fulton,NY a few weeks ago. NYS DOT Rt.81 double winger. I'll see if I can find a pic of it.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

starc;330264 said:


> Very nice weathering job...


Ditto. First thing I noticed...


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

jasf;330337 said:


> That is great model my friend! I build race cars & know what I put into them,I can't fathom what you have in this one.
> 
> There was an incredible plow on the contest table at Fulton,NY a few weeks ago. NYS DOT Rt.81 double winger. I'll see if I can find a pic of it.


Thanks for the compliments guys. There is definitely a lot of time and patience that goes into making one of these. As for the Fulton show, I normally attend that every year, but since moving west I don't get to it as often. I did see and do have photos of the NYSDOT plow, it was pretty impressive.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats really impressive!

im not even sure what to say, it looks so damn real, the weathering is crazy accurate

looks like it could be used in some movie modeling.

i wouldnt even know how to make little parts so accurate looking like that, haha

Nice job!!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

that's incredible!! absolutly amazing detail and i agree, the weathering on it is absolutly perfect!!! awesome job!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job!!  

The detail is just awsome. I showed it to my son and he wants one for Christmas. I told him that he needed to get in line cause dad wants one too!! .


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

name your price!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

itsgottobegreen;330461 said:


> name your price!!!!!!!!!!


Now we're talkin!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

In case you were wondering what the real truck looked like, here it is on it's first week of plowing back in 1988.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

It then went through some transformations.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Then 17 years later, I found it in a scrap yard. The least I could do was bring it back to life!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Also, more pics were added to my pages on Hank's Truck Pictures.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Wow like everyone said that is awesome. It truely looks so real, hell you could put some scaled trees around and fool almost anyone.

great work


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

wow the detail and time you must of put into that is amazing love the sand in the dump.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

the model looks great just one thing wheres the spreader


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

DBL;330734 said:


> the model looks great just one thing wheres the spreader


Look at message #3. Front discharge spreader.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

DBL;330734 said:


> the model looks great just one thing wheres the spreader


There is a underbody spinner on the driverside at the front of the bed.


----------



## dieacst (Dec 7, 2006)

*Snowplowfan*

Can you give me an email I have some pics of a custom Mack plow built in 1/25 scale. [email protected] Thanks ROB....


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

That is amazing, I am truly impressed at the amazing detail. Is that a dodge ram plow truck you have there in the corner with a plow in the bed? I think it's pretty cool that you have been able to follow the life of the plow truck that you used to admire when you were a kid. I too remember the first plow truck that used to clear the road in front of my house when I was a lad. Keep those great pics coming in the DOT thread too. J.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

J29;331142 said:


> That is amazing, I am truly impressed at the amazing detail. Is that a dodge ram plow truck you have there in the corner with a plow in the bed? I think it's pretty cool that you have been able to follow the life of the plow truck that you used to admire when you were a kid. I too remember the first plow truck that used to clear the road in front of my house when I was a lad. Keep those great pics coming in the DOT thread too. J.


Big thanks! You have good eyes too. It is indeed a Dodge Ram with a Fisher plow in the back. The truck is only 2wd though. I need to swap it and put it on a 4x4 truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

How did you manage to track the real one down in the scrap yard? Did you take anything to remember it by? I know it sounds crazy, but I found my dad's first truck, a 1965 Chevy 1/2 ton rotting away in a junkyard. I bought the hood and painted it to the orgional color and gave it to him for Christmas last year. I just hate seeing truck go to rot.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Amazing...looks just like the county trucks that plow my road in Upstate, NY (except they're orange)! Awesome job!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

First Time Out;331189 said:


> How did you manage to track the real one down in the scrap yard? Did you take anything to remember it by? I know it sounds crazy, but I found my dad's first truck, a 1965 Chevy 1/2 ton rotting away in a junkyard. I bought the hood and painted it to the orgional color and gave it to him for Christmas last year. I just hate seeing truck go to rot.


I was back home visiting last January and was driving down on of the State roads along the Conrail tracks and saw some yellow trucks in a scrap yard like area. Drove down in there, and found that truck, along with 2 others that plowed in my area. One of which was a 1976 Paystar 5000 which too will be a subject for a model in the near future. That I did nab something off of, the IH emblem above the door handle, but the S-series I got nothing off of it.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Great job and great attention to detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

Snowplowfan, your workmanship is absolutely fantastic!! You really have an incredible amount of talent. I can't wait to see your Oshkosh! Any chance we could convince you to fabricate a 1/50th drop-in or frame mounted spreader and wing plow assemblies to fit the new Sword Oshkosh diecast models? I'd be willing to wager they'd be just as impressive as your 1/25th scale projects.

Mike


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

SNOWPLOWFAN;330478 said:


> Then 17 years later, I found it in a scrap yard. The least I could do was bring it back to life!!!


What a waste of an International. I see old ones from the 70s and early 80s being used for municipal work... in fact, my town had one from 1980, and another town bought it, and uses it today. That town uses all the ones our town uses.

They work great (81 here, no plow)... I'd never buy an International newer than a 1990, especially with prices as steep as they are. I know of a few places that sell them for around $3,000 - $7,000... as well as the big Fords,

Our town's idea is once it reaches a certain age, it's no good. The water Dept had a 197? Cat loader, and the Highway Dept had a 1984 loader. Both in working condition. The town sold the Cat loader, so the Water Dept got the John Deere. A year later, the town sold the JD, and bought another JD... so, the Water Dept and Highway Dept both have new JD's. Same with the grader... the town had a 1986 grader with front plow and wing. Worked fine, no problems. They sold it... and bought a Volvo grader... and it's too big... I mean, they bought a front plow and wing, yet can't use the wing due to the grader's size.

We've got two new International trucks with the sander/dump combination (the first time our town got them) and front one-ways, as well as power-angle plows, and wings. ... the rest were V-box spreaders.

I know one guy bought an International from the town, I think it was a 1980 as well, and it had no problems at all, and he sold it for like $3,000 with a one-way plow and wing. I don't think he had the sander as the town usually keeps them.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

oshkosh619;331526 said:


> Snowplowfan, your workmanship is absolutely fantastic!! You really have an incredible amount of talent. I can't wait to see your Oshkosh! Any chance we could convince you to fabricate a 1/50th drop-in or frame mounted spreader and wing plow assemblies to fit the new Sword Oshkosh diecast models? I'd be willing to wager they'd be just as impressive as your 1/25th scale projects.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. About the Sword Oshkosh. I have no doubt I will probably be fabricating something for it. I just need to pick up one of those models yet. Personally I like the larger scale of 1/25th, but Sword did an incredible job with the 2 Oshkosh's they have out. Do you have one yet by the way?


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ryan, no sign of the Oshkosh's yet. I ordered 6; 1 orange 3 axle, 1 yellow three axle and 2 each of the yellow and orange 2 axle units. I'm really hoping they arrive soon. My only complaint (and it's not really a complaint) is that the only plow available (so far) is the 22' Oshkosh runway plow. While I do intend to make my yellow trucks into airport snow clearance equipment, I would like to do the orange versions as either municipal or county owned units from upstate NY, and you seldom see that kind of plow working roads and not runways.

I used to build in 1/25th, but it's been a long time since I actually constructed a kit, and even longer since I kit-bashed or modified one. My last effort (1991, while I was out injured on duty from my job - lots of time on my hands!) was very much like the Ford 2 axle you posted some time back. I also modified the AMT kit to be a 2 axle unit, put more appropriate wheels on it, and _attempted_ (note the emphasis on attempted) to scratch-build a HiWay drop-in sander similar to the one you did on your previously posted Paystar. While it came out alright structurally, I could never find suitable material to make my hopper screens, conveyor and other details, and I have no experience or talent in fabricating my own parts. Sadly, when my wife and I moved into our new house, I discovered that despite careful packing, the Ford did not survive the move.

On another note, if you already haven't, grab the First Gear Komatsu GD655 Laterra grader with V plow and wing. It's beautiful! I picked up the standard Komatsu yellow, the "slime" green airport version, and am awaiting the arrival of the DOT orange version, which will be a stablemate for my orange 1/50th Oshkosh's.

Mike


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

Winter Land Man;331527 said:


> What a waste of an International. I see old ones from the 70s and early 80s being used for municipal work... in fact, my town had one from 1980, and another town bought it, and uses it today. That town uses all the ones our town uses.
> 
> They work great (81 here, no plow)... I'd never buy an International newer than a 1990, especially with prices as steep as they are. I know of a few places that sell them for around $3,000 - $7,000... as well as the big Fords,
> 
> ...


WinterLandMan, you're right about the Internationals. The DPW in the town I work currently has 5 working for them. Two are S2500's purchased in 2001 and 2003 respectively with the combo dump/sander units with L/F spinner, as well as two S1800's purchased second hand from the Vermont state DOT in 1989. One is a 1980, the other a 1981. They came with R/H wings and dump bodies w/tailgate sanders, but these were quickly scrapped. One now runs a Torwell stainless V-box frame mounted spreader with L/F spinner, the other a HiWay Do-All frame mounted V-box with rear spinner. Despite the fact that these two trucks are a quarter century old, they still work the front lines every winter! While the 2500's are the primary trucks now, those 1800's still do the job.

Last year, they bought the fifth International, a 7400 series to replace an older IH (70's vintage, not sure of the model... it wasn't a LoadStar, though) that rolled during the winter of '04. The spreader body (a stainless Torwell) survived intact from the wreck, and was dropped onto the new chassis. Somehow, with the new "swoopy" styling Navistar is using on their trucks these days, it just doesn't look as "tough" as those 1800 or 2500's. I guess all that counts is that it gets the job done.

The last "heavy" truck is a 1975 Mack MB with a HiWay sander on it and no plow. It served from 1975 until 1995 as Engine 1 for the town fire department, and when they replaced it, the DPW grabbed it, took off the pumper body, cut the frame down, dropped the sander body on and then painted it to match the rest of the fleet. It also still gets the job done.

Everything else is a mix of Ford and Chevy 1 ton dumps. There are two loaders, a 2000 CAT (not sure of the model, I'll have to look tonight, but it's possibly a 928F) and a 1985 CAT 918F. The older unit does fixed duty at the salt shed and landfill, while the newer one handles all other loader duties in town. The only other piece of equipment on the roster is an ailing Ford 555 backhoe/loader. The town used to have both a grader (Austin-Western) and a sweeper (Elgin Pelican), but they bit the dust years ago, and were never replaced. Rumor has it from an old townie, that once upon a time, they had a surplus WWII CAT D9 cable dozer that was pressed into service plowing roads after really BIG storms.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

SNOWPLOWFAN;330355 said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. There is definitely a lot of time and patience that goes into making one of these. As for the Fulton show, I normally attend that every year, but since moving west I don't get to it as often. I did see and do have photos of the NYSDOT plow, it was pretty impressive.


Ryan, any chance you can post photos of the NYSDOT double winger? I'd love to see the model.

Mike


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

oshkosh619;331704 said:


> Ryan, no sign of the Oshkosh's yet. I ordered 6; 1 orange 3 axle, 1 yellow three axle and 2 each of the yellow and orange 2 axle units. I'm really hoping they arrive soon. My only complaint (and it's not really a complaint) is that the only plow available (so far) is the 22' Oshkosh runway plow. While I do intend to make my yellow trucks into airport snow clearance equipment, I would like to do the orange versions as either municipal or county owned units from upstate NY, and you seldom see that kind of plow working roads and not runways.
> 
> I used to build in 1/25th, but it's been a long time since I actually constructed a kit, and even longer since I kit-bashed or modified one. My last effort (1991, while I was out injured on duty from my job - lots of time on my hands!) was very much like the Ford 2 axle you posted some time back. I also modified the AMT kit to be a 2 axle unit, put more appropriate wheels on it, and _attempted_ (note the emphasis on attempted) to scratch-build a HiWay drop-in sander similar to the one you did on your previously posted Paystar. While it came out alright structurally, I could never find suitable material to make my hopper screens, conveyor and other details, and I have no experience or talent in fabricating my own parts. Sadly, when my wife and I moved into our new house, I discovered that despite careful packing, the Ford did not survive the move.
> 
> ...


6!!!! Wow. I may get 1 or 2. 6 would end my budget for model projects! I do have the First Gear V plow grader. The green one as well. I like it the most. I hope to get the Granites soon as well.
If you are looking for materials to fabricate with, train shops are some of the best to find parts for. There is a lot of scale screens, every type of structural steel, you name it. Try the bigger hobby shops too. I buy tons scratchbuilding materials


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

oshkosh619;331731 said:


> Ryan, any chance you can post photos of the NYSDOT double winger? I'd love to see the model.
> 
> Mike


I'll post some later this afternoon when I get home from work.

http://public.fotki.com/mrchevyblac...model_car_show/2006-fulton-ny-mode/page5.html

There's a link to some photos of it.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

SNOWPLOWFAN;331833 said:


> I'll post some later this afternoon when I get home from work.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/mrchevyblac...model_car_show/2006-fulton-ny-mode/page5.html
> 
> There's a link to some photos of it.


WOW! Working lights too! I'd love to have seen that model close up. Any idea who built it? Did NYSDOT use Paystars? Thanks for the pics, Ryan!

Mike


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

oshkosh619;332309 said:


> WOW! Working lights too! I'd love to have seen that model close up. Any idea who built it? Did NYSDOT use Paystars? Thanks for the pics, Ryan!
> 
> Mike


Well this is where I'm a critic with models. NYSDOT never ran Paystars, belly blades, or spokes in the front and buds in the rear. This guy built a great truck, just a few inaccurracies.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice! The details and weathering is just magical looking. Looks like you shrunk the truck down to mini size!! What scale is it?


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

thats some sick pic of that intrnational snow plow


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

great job on that model!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

do any of you guys know if the Arapahoe mack granite from First Gear is out yet ??
saw pics of it and it looks great


----------



## johnb (Apr 25, 2008)

I just picked this model up, what detail! Unbelievable!

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40063&stc=1&d=1216937999


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

WingPlow;564174 said:


> do any of you guys know if the Arapahoe mack granite from First Gear is out yet ??
> saw pics of it and it looks great


I think they are due out at the end of the month. It's a great model, but a sherriffs dept plow??!! A little strange if you ask me.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Plowchaser, i kinda thought the same thing at first
but its a nice looking peice and being that it says Sheriff's Dept, might be a bit more of a collectors peice


----------



## colemantrucks (Jul 26, 2008)

*Arapahoe Sheriff Granite*

They have several plows. The model is a actual replica of their new MP series Granite.

They are assigned to Special Operations. The plows are used during big storms to plow into subdivisons and rural areas to clear a path for paramedics and depuites responding to emergency calls.

The First Gear flyer has photo of the real truck in the background.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

oh wow, didnt know that
sounds like i,m gonna have to pit my order in then


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome job PlowChaser! Just a question, are you going to make wing kits to sell?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

MassHighway23;1211259 said:


> awesome job PlowChaser! Just a question, are you going to make wing kits to sell?


I hope to have a wing kit out to suppliment the 2 plow blades I have out in the near future.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looks amazing!!! do you sell them at all?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

KMBertog;1211386 said:


> looks amazing!!! do you sell them at all?


If you go to www.aitruckmodels.com and look for the 2 plow kits, you can buy them there. Thanks!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

wow the detail put into that truck is truly amazing


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey plowchaser another question, what do you make your scale trucks of? thanks!!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Plastic and resin.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks Ryan!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

MassHighway23;1222780 said:


> thanks Ryan!


You should start doing some building!! Big 1/25th scale though!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice work plow chaser my favorite modesl have always been snow plows do you have a link or any other pictures of your plow models.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

wolfmobile8;1222823 said:


> nice work plow chaser my favorite modesl have always been snow plows do you have a link or any other pictures of your plow models.


Thanks wolf. I post all of my plow models on here periodically, but some of them are on my Hank's site that you can link to in my signature.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Plow Chaser;1222796 said:


> You should start doing some building!! Big 1/25th scale though!!


 i think i will!!!!!!


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Ryan, have you came out with those wing kits yet?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

No not yet. Might be a while. I need a break from casting. I can't get anything built because I'm always casting.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

lol If it were blue it would be the truck I got my lisence in. Nice job.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Plow Chaser;330231 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally finished my International S-series snowplow model. It's made after the actual truck that plowed my road in upstate NY as a kid. Viking plows, Tenco sander, lots and lots of scratchbuilding. In fact, the only thing not scratchbuilt is the frame, cab, and engine. Everything else was fabricated by hand. Took me just about a year to do on and off, but I'm back in the model plow building business!! Enjoy!


(Continued from DOT thread) So if you didn't cast anything what did you make it from and how?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

MassHighway23;1296030 said:


> (Continued from DOT thread) So if you didn't cast anything what did you make it from and how?


I make it out of scale plastic shapes. Evergreen and Plastruct parts. Look at pictues, use real life measurements and scale it down.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Plow Chaser;1296036 said:


> I make it out of scale plastic shapes. Evergreen and Plastruct parts. Look at pictues, use real life measurements and scale it down.


So to make a 1/25 scale blade say, you would take the real measurements and divide them by 25? and also you would you glue the plastic parts together? Thanks so much!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

MassHighway23;1296038 said:


> So to make a 1/25 scale blade say, you would take the real measurements and divide them by 25? and also you would you glue the plastic parts together? Thanks so much!


Pretty much, but I have a 1/25th scale ruler that measures everything out for me. Most hobby shops have them or you can find them on line. Yes, glue, mainly superglue, but there is a glue that Testors makes that gives you time to work with when mating and seating parts.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Plow Chaser;1296036 said:


> I make it out of scale plastic shapes. Evergreen and Plastruct parts. Look at pictues, use real life measurements and scale it down.


So, just buy the plastis parts and glue them together? That doesn't sound right? Can you explain a little more?

Also, what do make your molds with? Looking at your models, i'm Floored! How do you get them so detailed?

Lastly any, update on the wings? CAN NOT wait!

Thank you very, very much!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

MassHighway23;1297711 said:


> So, just buy the plastis parts and glue them together? That doesn't sound right? Can you explain a little more?
> 
> Also, what do make your molds with? Looking at your models, i'm Floored! How do you get them so detailed?
> 
> ...


Basically most every shape in steel is found in scale plastic. I beams, C channel, H beam, flat stock, angle iron, and so much more. I take those shapes and fab up the plow parts just as the real plow manufacturers make them. Just scaled down.

The wings are coming along. Bit by bit. I hope to be making the molds in the next few weeks. The big components are done, just the smaller parts take the time.

Here's a shot of the rear wing tower I took a week ago.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey MassHighway, 

I've got a plow hitch and one way plow I just pulled off one of my models that I wont be using. The frame has been painted black and the plow is yellow. I wanted to offer it up to you before I put it on Ebay.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

wow you got all the small details even down to the air dryer, and steps and heat sheild for the muffler under the cab, i work at an IH dealer and we still got some of these old trucks that come in, pretty neat to see such an awesome model of one!


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Plow Chaser;1298039 said:


> Hey MassHighway,
> 
> I've got a plow hitch and one way plow I just pulled off one of my models that I wont be using. The frame has been painted black and the plow is yellow. I wanted to offer it up to you before I put it on Ebay.


You've probably already put it on eBay, but thanks for thinking of me! I think I'll just buy it from you on AITM.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

No problem. When the wing kits are done I'll be offering up the whole wing/plow package through AITM.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Plow Chaser;1297735 said:


> Basically most every shape in steel is found in scale plastic. I beams, C channel, H beam, flat stock, angle iron, and so much more. I take those shapes and fab up the plow parts just as the real plow manufacturers make them. Just scaled down.
> 
> The wings are coming along. Bit by bit. I hope to be making the molds in the next few weeks. The big components are done, just the smaller parts take the time.
> 
> Here's a shot of the rear wing tower I took a week ago.


So, just looking at your frankfort plow on your site. Trying to figure out how i would make the cab. Any tips?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Spend lots of money!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140594716306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Plow Chaser;1301029 said:


> Spend lots of money!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140594716306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Now, I know that since you're doing all this casting, you're casting up some of those cabs too...


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Plow Chaser;1301029 said:


> Spend lots of money!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140594716306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I can se an NYSDOT S-Series right there!


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

very well done, wheres the DOT stickers..? lol j/p

nice dodge too


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Dan85;1301104 said:


> Now, I know that since you're doing all this casting, you're casting up some of those cabs too...


I really do need to cast up those cabs. Seeing how much they are going for, I could easily make them and sell a few!! I've got 4 unbuilt kits, but man they are fetching some serious dough!!


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you cast of buy the cab of the Frankfort truck?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

MassHighway23;1301246 said:


> Did you cast of buy the cab of the Frankfort truck?


The S series cabs I bought. The only cabs I've cast so far are an Oshkosh cab and Autocar half cab.


----------



## keith russell (Jul 5, 2013)

hi plow chaser. my name is keith Russell and I contacted you a while back about your 1/25 scale model kit of a reversible snowplow and I was wondering if you have fabricated any kits for sale. you can reach me at my wife's e-mail ay [email protected] or you can call me at my home at (845) 877-6728. I hope to here from you. i'll be retiring from my town highway dep't. in two years w/31 years of service and I want to get back into building models again. I'm getting tired of the winter months and the 3 o'clock in the morning phone calls or the 24 to 36 hour snow storms. the only good thing about plowing snow is in 2011 the town purchased a new 4x4 international workstar truck for me after driving all the old '' hand-me-down'' trucks that we had in the past. its got a lot of power and its great to drive, a lot better than the trucks I drove in recent years. not that they weren't good trucks but operating a new truck has definitely made winters a little easier to handle. i'll close for now and hope to post some photos of me and my truck on the website as soon as my daughter shows me how.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

im so anal about my equipment being clean the whole time i thought, man that truck needs awash. lol. Looks awesome, looks identical to a full scale plow. Thats a very cool hobby


----------

